
I Hate Business Phone Calls - Liron
https://medium.com/@lironshapira/i-hate-phone-calls-8a2eb8a04f43
======
verdverm
How do you do sales?

What are your thoughts on, higher fidelity communication channels have higher
closing rates?

Have you read The Challenger Sale? It hanged my perspective on sales as a
technical founder

~~~
Liron
I agree that calls often make sense for the salesperson's priorities, they're
just often not the optimal channel for the target's priorities.

